# ITunes won't sync older Idevices



## PoptartBoi (Feb 22, 2017)

upgraded to ITunes 12.5 and now I can't sync my Iphone 4s(9.3.5) and Ipad 2(not sure just got it) anybody know a fix for it?


----------



## monim1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Restart your iPhone, iPad or iPod and PC could be an effective way to solve iTunes syncing problem. To do this, hold down the Power button and Home button simultaneously until the device restarts. Technically, that approach is called a Hard Reboot because it forcibly restarts the iOS device, but in situations where things are acting up, crashing, or just not behaving properly, it’s usually more effective to force reboot than to use the standard power-off approach.


----------

